

Why Alto? Butler Lampson's Historic 1972 Memo - b-man
http://www.digibarn.com/friends/butler-lampson/index.html

======
tygorius
I'm a huge fan of Butler Lampson, but I must confess the thing that most
struck me at the beginning were the machine specs in contrast to today's
machines. 48-64K of 16-bit words with a 10 MB hard drive, woohoo!

The display size and orientation is a little disconcerting, though. You mean
there was a time when computer screens weren't optimized for playing
widescreen movies?

~~~
apu
I remember that the monitor for the first computer I had -- a Mac IIci -- was
in portrait format, and could show a full page of a word document. I thought
all monitors looked like that, until I went to a friend's place and saw a
landscape monitor. I asked him, "how do you survive without being able to see
a full page?!" His response: how do you survive without being able to play
games?

------
ChuckMcM
"Imlacs are wiped out."

Priceless. \--Chuck

